# New Jersey Sub Rates



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

Whats the going rates for subs / plowing and salting


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

gutter21;1828529 said:


> Whats the going rates for subs / plowing and salting


Depends, hourly? you should get $100/hr with your own truck and salt spreader in nj easy with experience, no not one year plowing...

salting per ton applied? who knows. salt will be up this year.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

75-100 an hour is the going rate, if you can find a good company to work for, too many out there not paying, they are way to laxed when it comes to paying you.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

we have 2 lots in south jersey paying $125 hr. per ea. 8ft'er w/ bulk spreader, paid within 10 days.
seems like we cant get anyone cheaper that shows up ea. storm and performs . 
i dont blame them , there are alot of hooras out there .


----------

